# Strange baits



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

We drove 35miles to get to my friends private pond today and realized ,we had forgotten to pick up bait. On the 15 mile trip back to the nearest bait store me and my buddy were talking about all the strange things we have seen people use for bait,that actually caught fish and I thought I'd share.

Here is what we have so far...add to it if you have any.

1)Bananas- and old guy I use to know used them for catfish..no idea how it got them to stay on the hook.

2)A dough made from Big red soda and Wheaties / Special K(carp bait)

3)balloons:normal un-inflated kids balloons(walleye).

4)Jalapenos: It is or at least was on you-tube.Some guy out of Galveston catching redfish with whole jalapenos.(If you google catching redfish on jalapeno peppers,several pop up.)

5)WD-40: a friend drowns all his rubber worms in the stuff and swears it gets him more bites.









6)Peanut butter /peanut butter blended with shad(cat fish)

7)Grandpa's cherry/strawberry honey bread(carp bait); It was made strictly for fishing .It smelled really good cooking but nobody other than my friend's son has every eaten any...he said it was good,but I'm not sure if his opinion is worth anything. I'm pretty sure he'd eat the waterdogs if we didn't keep an eye on him.

8)Inflated night crawlers :just night crawlers inflated with air using a syringe so they would float.(Walleye)

9) Rattlesnake :its on you-tube some idiot catching a bass on a small dead rattlesnake.

10)Bubble gum:I have been sworn to secrecy about the type and flavor.

11)Spinach(I think spoiled/rotten):never tried or seen it work but was told a small piece wrapped around a very small hook catches mullet.The man that told me that was a very good fisherman but he was also a very good story teller,so I'm not sure about it...I'll try it one day.

12)goat nutscatfish)

13)slim-jims;(Catfish)


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I wouldn't waste a slim-jim on a catfish.......


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

years ago during a pretty good white bass run I caught several on a shiny gum wrapper


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Years ago my Dad would somehow tie a brand new shinny penny onto his line with a hook on it to catch trout off the jetty's. I was a kid but now I wish I would have learned how he did that.

Miss ya Dad.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw a guy sight cast to a bass on a boat ramp at Fayette with a hot dog weenie. The bass attacked it!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

When I was young I saw some carp feeding on white seeds on the surface. I put a piece of a styrofoam cup onto a hook and caught one.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Use to let the kids fish at McDonalds on 105 in conroe
saw several catfish caught on french fries


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

When I was a kid, my Dad and I spent a lot of time fishing in our old aluminum MonArk johnboat. We were catching spring crappie shallow with shiners at Rayburn and we ran out of minnows. Back to the boat ramp and I waited while he drove to get more bait. While waiting I took a sundried minnow of the floor and caught a crappie right there. No more sundried bait, so I took the red rubber band from a minnow bag( I was desperate) and caught a couple more before he got back. He did'nt believe me until I caught another while he was making us some sandwiches....True story..


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

When I was younger, we fished some private ponds. The bass would attack plastic worms, purple with yellow tail. They usually would rip the tail off. When we ran out of yellow tail worms, my dad got a yellow leaf from the nearest tree and put it on the hook and continued to catch fish!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*lol*



FISHNNUTT said:


> Use to let the kids fish at McDonalds on 105 in conroe
> saw several catfish caught on french fries


Bet those catfish had clogged arteries


----------



## TexTiga (Apr 4, 2011)

My granpas used to bait his trot lines on Lake Verret with soap. Caught tons of catfish.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

oops forgot soap...meant to put "Zote"soap up there ,an old favorite.thx


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

TexTiga said:


> My granpas used to bait his trot lines on Lake Verret with soap. Caught tons of catfish.


Yep, done it many times and it works. Lye soap (pink) is the best, but you can use Ivory too. Catfish love that stuff.

I saw my mom catch a bass on a blade of green grass on a bare hook once. Pretty incredible.


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Good ole bubble gum helped me out several times perch jerking when I was young.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Fishing upper Trinity around White Rock at night under Coleman lanterns for white bass. Ran out of minnows and caught em on a frayed cigarette filter.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I caught a ~4 lb largemouth bass using a gummy worm. I told my buddy that it should work and he said no because of the different smell. Well, it worked very well.

When I was about 8, I was fishing with my parents and brother in our jon boat on Lake Sam Rayburn (1974). We were crappie fishing ("white perch") and the knuclkeheaded fish kept taking my minnows, so I told them I would just put my golden looking hook in the water. All of a sudden I caught a keeper crappie. 

When I was about 24, a buddy of mine and I were out fishing Champion Lake north of Old River, Texas. O had some gummy worms that I was eating and told my buddy that those gummy worms should work and he said no because of the different smell. Well, it worked very well b/c I caught a ~4 lb largemouth bass using a gummy worm. Needless to say, he had to buy lunch that day. LOL


----------



## txkngfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Caught a 9 lb bass on a bubble blown from grape flavored bubble yum. Floated by some lilly pads on a creek I was fishing and she nailed it as it floated by. Have used cheetos, frito corn chips as well as some other goodies.


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

*Hotdogs*

last week i was crappie fishing at Conroe and two guys had just returned to the boat ramp with a cooler packed full of catfish. i asked them what they were using for bait, and was told weenies. I had to ask "like...hotdog weenines?" and sure enough. I guess its cheaper than going to the bait shop!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*stinkin rotten dead shrimp!*

This weekend my buddy and I were attemting to catch some catfish on the bulkheads /boatdocks so we were using dead bait shrimp/shad.I had the stinkiest rottenest shrimp I could find under a cork and caught a real nice size crappie.I couldnt believe it ! I would have never thought a crappie would hit something like that.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Grandpas' hair....*

When a kid, about 8 or 9, (long, long time ago!), my grandma used to move a chair outside under a big ole oak, drape a towel over our shoulders, and give us haircuts with some of those "squeeze powered" hair clippers.

I took some of grandpas' black hair, tied it to a tiny hook with sewing thread, applied a little fingernail polish, and jigged it along the bank of a farm pond.

The perch, ate it up, along with a bass and one catfish! LOL Ended up with about a dozen eating sized perch and a bass and catfish....supper!

Later
R3F


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

It's pretty common here in the spring to wrap a strip of aluminum foil or a gum wrapper on trotline hooks.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

back in louisiana we used to catch crappie(we call them sac-a-lait)in the small creeks using corn


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was fishing for stripers below the Livingston dam and the boat beside us was kicking our tail with the same lure, a Kastmaster spoon.
After close inspection I saw that their spoons had the red "tab" on the treble hook.
We looked around for something red to put on our Kastmaster hook, finally we settled on the rind from the bologna in our lunch.
Pretty soon we put a limit of big stripers in the cooler.
Such a little addition made all of the difference.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

These make great bait for blue gills. The ones
inside the cells.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Simplest things catch fish.... so why do we spend so much money on the latest and greatest fancy lures sometimes????


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Caught catfish on raisins.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

JakeBrake said:


> Simplest things catch fish.... so why do we spend so much money on the latest and greatest fancy lures sometimes????


Just about anything can catch a fish, them fancy lures... catch Fishermen. :doowapsta


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

June-Bugs on trotline. Catfish


----------



## Boatless Potlicker (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm a sucker for fancy baits :headknock


----------



## menefreghista (Sep 5, 2006)

Hot dogs............cheapest ones you can buy. Anything from Bream to Catfish will tear them up........Limburger cheese for Catfish as well.........but it is $7.99 a pound!


----------



## menefreghista (Sep 5, 2006)

BloomKSU said:


> last week i was crappie fishing at Conroe and two guys had just returned to the boat ramp with a cooler packed full of catfish. i asked them what they were using for bait, and was told weenies. I had to ask "like...hotdog weenines?" and sure enough. I guess its cheaper than going to the bait shop!


Best thing about using wieners is if ya git hongry ya can eat the bait:tongue:
Try the cheesy ones as well!


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Around 1974 we were fishing below Livingston dam for white bass, we were throwing shad on a treble hook with just a BB weight. The Whites were feeding "well" and starting hitting just the hook without any shad. I think we got 5 or 6 that way. I don't remember any strippers being there then, that was before big boats showed up.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

The strangest I have in my stock of catfishing supplies is hemoroid creme . Haven't personally used it yet for ...... Fishing butt I have read it attracts the cats well . Lol


----------



## wrightman (Mar 13, 2011)

Had an old man tell me to always spit tobacco on my bait before casting out


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

well i was waiting for grandpa to get in to take me for some bait . grandma got tire of hearing me complain finaly said i got bait boy was i happy till she brings me a sack of packing peanunts. well i decided i was tired of waiting so off to the creek i go guess what the bass loved them.


----------

